
Terrorists Mock Bids to End Use of Social Media - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/08/technology/terrorists-mock-bids-to-end-use-of-social-media.html?ref=technology
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10696362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10696362)

